# Pike Flys



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Asked my father in FL to tie me up some flys for pike, got the flys today, wow are they nice. Gonna give them a try in the near future.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I really like the one to the left of the quarter with the flashabou! Good luck with them this year.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I see a few in there I'd like to give a cast or two! Nice tying.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

they look like nice ties, be sure to let us know how they do.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

That dog will hunt. Nice. Here is a few my buddy tied up.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## melissa728 (Feb 13, 2014)

Really impressed with one to the left of the quarter with the flashabou! Good luck with current and future years as well!


----------

